# drywall hanging questions



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all. Question for ya. We are hanging drywall in my basement this weekend.

we are hanging vertical. I'm not looking to start a debate on which way is right, vertical is what works for us in this situation  

First question. Ceilings are just shy of 8 feet so we will have to trim a couple inches off the end. Does it matter which way I hang from there? Is it better to have the cut end up at the ceiling and the butt down, or the other way round?

Second question, for glue, do you just use liquid nails or is there something else/better? 

I will be screwing as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I would put the cut end down so that if it's not perfect it won't leave a gap up at the ceiling. The baseboard will hide it later on. Doesn't really matter, but makes the most sense.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Makes sense to me too. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.liquidnails.com/products/wall-adhesive-DWP24

Going to need to buy a bigger caulking gun unless you plan on buying a whole bunch of the small tubes.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. I'll make sure I pick one up


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have a few extra studs handy---sometimes the framer is not perfect-----


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha the extra studs is good advice. We framed it so it might be interesting


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Have a few extra studs handy---sometimes the framer is not perfect-----


 
yep, for what I pay my framer, I expect shoddy work.:whistling2:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't forget to keep the bottom 1/2" off the floor. If you are planning to use just glue I would suggest just a few screws to hold till the glue sets.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Is the half inch of the floor necessary if we have a sub floor put in? It won't be running down to the concrete


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The reason for the 1/2" on the floor is so if any water gets on the floor it won't wick up into the drywall. This could be any thing from spills to mopping. Water and drywall don't play very well together.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Are you doing ceilings too? If so I think doing them first makes the most sense.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Doing ceilings and will start with those


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That 1/2" is also because a slab floor is never perfectly flat, why fight it and cut every piece a differant length.
Rent, borrow whatever a dry wall lift to do the ceilings.
It can make it a one man job.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those lifts are wonderful helpers----well worth the rental cost----


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Unless the adhesive specifies less screws, you should at least meet minimum code, bottom chart, 16" or 24" o.c.; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par010.htm

Gary


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

joshs said:


> we are hanging vertical. I'm not looking to start a debate on which way is right, vertical is what works for us in this situation


Not trying to start a debate. :no: 
But, what is it that makes you so set on going vertical?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm guessing no butt seems. Even though it makes more total taping.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

I said I didn't want to start an argument about vert vs horizontal  drywall going in basement, ceiling is about 7'9 so instead of making 2 cuts on some boards and having to cut many boards long wise, chose to go vertical and just trim to fit. Not saying it's best, just what made sense for us


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Started the project. Have a question. I had to shorten the width of a board so I have a cut end. I put an uncut end next to it. I see now this is a no no. Is this fixable in finishing or do I need to pull down one of the boards to have a cut end meet a cut end or a finished end meet a finished end?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

If you're good at mudding you can hide almost anything. You just need to feather it out wide.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, is this a tapered edge or the other end? Can you flip the piece?


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Tapered edge is the long side right? Wouldn't matter for that. Had a really.warped board in the frame so I had to trim down the drywall to hit the stud and have room for the next piece to hit the stud. So hanging vertically, one side is still tapered, the other long side is cut. So either way I will have a taper to a cut side. 

I'll have to make sure to really feather it out. As long as it's doable! 

Thanks.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Totally forgot you're hanging vertical. So just make sure you fill in the taper and then tape it.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Another question for preparing for finishing. Hanging vertical, have a board that i had to cut up against an uncut board so one side is higher than the other. Should I run joint compound at an angle to level out the space between the 2, let it dry, then put another layer on to tape, or should I just mud and tape over the unevenness and feather it out further. Hope that makes sense. Thanks!


----------

